
Show HN: C#/.NET SDK for the OpenAI GPT-3 API - OkGoDoIt
https://github.com/OkGoDoIt/OpenAI-API-dotnet/
======
OkGoDoIt
Opinions seem to be divided as to whether GPT-3 is more hype or a real turning
point for practical AI, but in my opinion the most compelling examples aren’t
the standard text completion via the playground, but rather the possibility
for programmatic access via the API. The demos that integrate with an Excel
spreadsheet or a bash shell are pretty exciting, and I’m hoping to make API
access from custom applications even easier.

To that end I’m excited to share my .NET bindings for the OpenAI GPT-3 API.
This is a widely compatible .NET Standard 2.0 package which should work on the
.NET Framework, on cross-platform .NET Core, and even via ASP.NET or Xamarin
mobile (although I have not yet tested all of those scenarios). It’s a bit
more than a simple Rest wrapper, handling some of the complication of the API
and making it feel like an idiomatic C# library. I’m especially proud of the
streaming implementation, which is otherwise a pain to use directly.

I realize the overlap of C# developers and ML practitioners is not huge, but
in my experience that’s exacerbated by poor tooling. I hope some creative .NET
devs find this library useful in pushing the boundaries of the OpenAI API.

(This is my first open source package release, so I’m definitely open to
feedback if I’ve missed anything)

~~~
verdverm
I'm going to have to try this with HL2, thanks for the lib!

~~~
OkGoDoIt
Ooo, I bet there’s some amazing ways you could use this with HoloLens. Even
just interpreting voice commands more naturally seems like a good place to
start. I don’t have one myself so let me know if there’s any issues using this
on HL.

